# Thank you



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I am glad I found this place. I have had some harsh words spoken and some wonderful advice. This being said, tomorrow I will be contacting my lawyer.
My husband said he will not change and I know I deserve better. Full steam a head. Like my loving father has said, head down and do what needs to be done and you can cry latter. AMEN. Crying now but I am stronger than I was before I opened my eyes this morning!!!!

I know with all my heart I did my part as a loving, caring, supportive wife. I can sleep better knowing that.... Except for having to get use to my Cpap machine. Sorry, when I hurt I tend to make jokes to deflect. Night all......full steam ahead.:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Hold your head high!


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tomara said:


> ..... This being said, tomorrow I will be contacting my lawyer.
> My husband said he will not change ...l.::gun:


Never too late, Tomara ... Don't waste another precious day on that PoS ... Onwards and upwards (((hugs)))


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Overthemoon88 said:


> Never too late, Tomara ... Don't waste another precious day on that PoS ... Onwards and upwards (((hugs)))


Thanks OTM88- Already left a message for the lawyer to call me back. Will contact credit card companies to have his name removed, not sure what I'm going to do about the phone bill, need to find out. 

Now that I am moving in the right direction there seems to be a lot of things to take care of and things just keep popping into my head.

I am glad I have the day off tomorrow to relax with my parents and son. I got nominated to do the grilling....yum 

T


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Tomara,

Good for you! I got overwhelmed with so much crap. I started writing lists and checking things off. If I could get 1 or two a day, that was enough. There is too much to do. Good luck to you and God bless!


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

You deserve a man who will be faithful, and who will make your eyes roll with pleasure. You'll find him. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure how I am going to handle seeing my husband. We have not talked on the phone for amost 2 weeks. So, I get a text from him yesterday saying he would like to come home this weekend if I wanted to see him.

I guess I do want to spend some time talking with him it hopes of get the divorce steps ironed out so I don't end up spending 1000's of dollars in court. 

He is still clueless about what I am doing. I kind of feel sorry for him.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Tomara said:


> Not sure how I am going to handle seeing my husband. We have not talked on the phone for amost 2 weeks. So, I get a text from him yesterday saying he would like to come home this weekend if I wanted to see him.
> 
> I guess I do want to spend some time talking with him it hopes of get the divorce steps ironed out so I don't end up spending 1000's of dollars in court.
> 
> He is still clueless about what I am doing. I kind of feel sorry for him.


Write a plan that is fair and splits things in half. Take it to a mediator and have it agreed to. That will save you lots of money.

There is no reason to see him if all you are concerned about is divorce proceedings. (I'm thinking there is some other reason like a shred of hope...) Just expect the worst so you don't get crushed and the divorce is business now. Don't let your emotions get in your way. I had to step back and let my lawyer make decisions for me in some things because I was too close to it. I would have hurt myself.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

small suggestion.

See if he would be willing to be an adult and make the agreement on division etc WITH YOU DIRECTLY.

Oft times the lawyers end up with more of the assets than either spouse.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> small suggestion.
> 
> See if he would be willing to be an adult and make the agreement on division etc WITH YOU DIRECTLY.
> 
> Oft times the lawyers end up with more of the assets than either spouse.


Too true!!!


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> Too true!!!



there really isn't a whole lot to split as I was the one that owned everything in the first place. I only really want him to take responsibility for the time share he wanted.

Should I even bring up the facts about the red flags? Yes, I guess I would have a little hope but that's my emotions talking
It's going to be hard because I confront things and he is emotionally unvailable. Oh well, guess I just have to be "in it" to find out how I am going to react.


----------

